# Increase MSI Afterburner overclock range?



## RejZoR (May 4, 2011)

I'm having a problem here. I just sticked good old GeForce 8400GS into my box and want to overclock the hell out of it just for fun. However the problem is that MSI Afterburner doesn't allow me to go any higher than 740MHz for GPU and 455MHz for memory. Which is strange because i remember running it at over 800MHz months ago. Is there any way to get rid of the artificial limit? I can't seem to find any such setting in MSI Afterburner settings. Need more powah...


----------



## D007 (May 4, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> I'm having a problem here. I just sticked good old GeForce 8400GS into my box and want to overclock the hell out of it just for fun. However the problem is that MSI Afterburner doesn't allow me to go any higher than 740MHz for GPU and 455MHz for memory. Which is strange because i remember running it at over 800MHz months ago. Is there any way to get rid of the artificial limit? I can't seem to find any such setting in MSI Afterburner settings. Need more powah...



To enable the unofficial overclocking in this version it is necessary to edit the MSIAfterburner.cfg file located in the installation directory of AfterBurner (typically Program Files (x86) MSI Afterburner):


You need to alter the following:

    Find UnofficialOverclockingEULA field and add this:
    I confirm that I am aware of unofficial overclocking limitations and fully understand that MSI will not provide me any support on it
    Then set UnofficialOverclockingMode to 1 to keep PowerPlay active (may not work on old ASICs), 2 to traditionally disable PowerPlay or to 0 to temporary disable unofficial    overclocking path.

Yes you have to paste that entire line in there:  *I confirm that I am aware of unofficial overclocking limitations and fully understand that MSI will not provide me any support on it*

It should look *EXACTLY* like this: 

[ATIADLHAL]
UnofficialOverclockingEULA	= I confirm that I am aware of unofficial overclocking limitations and fully understand that MSI will not provide me any support on it


----------



## RejZoR (May 4, 2011)

GeForce 8400GS, not Radeon...


----------



## D007 (May 4, 2011)

Ok so that line isn't in your cfg? same principal doesn't apply?
If not I don't know.. May have to google for that one.. Riva tuner no good anymore? lol..


----------



## RejZoR (May 4, 2011)

It didn't do anything for me.


----------



## drmurda (Jun 9, 2011)

*Thank you*

D007, Its worked flawlessly... i got a new MSI 6950 afew days ago and it was almost maxing out the afterburner program STOCK!  Thank again


----------

